# Newbie here



## ThurzNite (May 1, 2002)

Just wondering if I can swap a b16 to replace the VE?
Jae


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm sorry, but when you say b16 do you mean honda engine code's?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

i think he's talking about the '84 accord engine


----------



## ThurzNite (May 1, 2002)

Haha. I was being a lame arsh and post whorin (yea, just getting a head start on y'all!)
I was refering to the b16 of hondas.
Nice to see u bucktown.
Jae


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh no you didn't Jae.. haha...


----------

